# 1995 nissan sentra will not start



## gravedigger (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi,
I am a new member and new to nissans, but not new to working on cars. I have a 1995 nissan sentra 1.6L auto. 185,000 miles, ran great. 
I was driving about 80 mph on the interstate, and the car just quit. Like a car that had a timing belt and the belt broke.
The car has 40psi fuel pressure, can hear the fuel pump, can hear the fuel injectors clicking. took out plugs and see a normal amount of fuel on the top of the pistons. I have good spark from all 4 wires. the cams are not broke, the timing chain looks good. I was told the 95's had a bad problem with the cranks breaking but the crank is also in good shape. The only thing done to the car was about a month ago, the transmission was not shifting into 3rd gear. It was fixed and was working fine. The car turns over good, I am at a lost. any help from the "nissan experts" would really be helpful


----------



## ProjectNissan (Nov 19, 2004)

I had that same problem one time last year!!! Try looking under the hood and checking the ENG CONT( engine control) fuses, it's a piece of SH*T 7.5 fuse that blows and your motor wont start!! Everything eles works fine but no turn over. So try looking at all the fuses, under the hood and in the car. :thumbup:


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jul 28, 2004)

If you can rule out anything major (like a timing chain and crankshaft) then there is really only 3 things you car needs to start: Fuel, Spark and Air. If you're getting fuel and spark, then I would suggest checking the air filter and assembly. Stalling from 80 doesn't sound like a typical air flow problem (sounds more like a timing belt break) but it is easy enough to check.

The only other thing I can think of is your gas. Do you think someone may have tampered w/ your gas?


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

I'd have to say bad fuel, too. If at all possible, get a sample and let it sit over a few hours. If it looks like gas after sitting, it's fine. If not, you got bad gas and the station may be responsible. I've only seen it a few times, but there have been pepole who got nothing but bad gas from stations. Just a bad shipment.

One other thing, and I wouldn't wish this on anyone, but if you really pissed someone off, they may have put sugar in the tank. I hope this is not the case.


----------

